# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Carbon fibre full stock for Winny .270

## FRST

Been thinking about trying to make one of these for a while... pulled the trigger and got on with it. Didn't want to invest in all the vacuum gear for just one stock so went the lay up route. I'm not going to pretend this has the finish or precision of a McMillan or one of Stug's creations, this is just me giving it a go, no.8 kiwi style.

----------


## FRST

The foam is Knauf insulation panel. Bunnings $20.

----------


## stug

Good stuff, you'll never know where it takes you.

----------


## FRST

Had to seal up the foam. Stuffed up the first stock by spraying spray putty on it. Not a good idea...

----------


## FRST

Had better results with this stuff after watching surfboard making vids on YouTube

----------


## FRST

> Good stuff, you'll never know where it takes you.


I've gained an appreciation of how well you guys go pumping these things out on a regular basis. Much respect!

----------


## FRST

Coated the barrel & action with release agent and kept it in the foam mold to keep it straight as I applied the first layers of Carbon cloth. Couldn't believe how easily the stuff unravels and falls apart! Super hard to work with...

----------


## stug

I've found the plain weave doesn't unravel as much as the twill weave. But then I noticed differences between batches of twill weave as well.

----------


## FRST

Yeah I got the twill weave as I read somewhere it bends around corners easier, but maybe I got that wrong...but so far so good, as long as I hold it in place with pins that I pull out before the epoxy totally sets.

----------


## 300_BLK

> I've found the plain weave doesn't unravel as much as the twill weave. But then I noticed differences between batches of twill weave as well.


Where do you get it from??

----------


## FRST

NZ Fibreglass in Auckland. $60 sq/m

----------


## ANTSMAN

thats frikkin super mate.

----------


## trooper90

Bloody well done that man!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## FRST

More pins to turn the carbon down into the barrel channel.

----------


## Tuidog

Nice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

Clever

----------


## R93

Just curious. Is it the pics or is that forend really long?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

He's doing a mannlicher style stock, so fore-end goes to the end of the barrel.

----------


## R93

> He's doing a mannlicher style stock, so fore-end goes to the end of the barrel.


Cool. Makes sense. 
Thought either my eyes or phone was in the piss


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

what have you done in the action area inside around the really thin bits ? just curios b ecause I'm having a go at making a fiberglass stock myself at the moment.

----------


## FRST

> what have you done in the action area inside around the really thin bits ? just curios b ecause I'm having a go at making a fiberglass stock myself at the moment.


Just turned the carbon fibre around 90 degrees top and bottom of action/magwell and added three layers instead of two to this area. Seems to be holding ok and will be supported by the action, magbox & bottom metal.

----------


## 199p

Looks good mate

----------


## doinit

Grief, there is some talent about eh. Great job so far FRST.

Stug a question please. Do you know the whereabouts of a Rem Model 7 wooden stock, I'm looking for a spare.
Cheers.

----------


## stug

> Grief, there is some talent about eh. Great job so far FRST.
> 
> Stug a question please. Do you know the whereabouts of a Rem Model 7 wooden stock, I'm looking for a spare.
> Cheers.


 @doinit Nope sorry. Gibo(?) possibly has a laminate one.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @doinit Nope sorry. Gibo(?) possibly has a laminate one.


 @doinit I have one, pm me if interested

----------


## FRST

Arrgghh ive had it! This stock has been a steep learning curve and I could keep going and going and going on it but I've had enough. It was taking over my life!

----------


## Shearer

Really cool. Great job.

----------


## stug

Well done, looks great!!

----------


## FRST



----------


## FRST

> Well done, looks great!!


From a distance!  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers though

----------


## Gibo

> @doinit I have one, pm me if interested


You were going to wait!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## doinit

> You were going to wait!!


MMMM,aint heard from Ryan,hope hes ok.

----------


## kimjon

Good stuff, well done giving it a go.

----------


## R93

Looks shit hot to me. Well done sir


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigreddog

Awesome work mate!! It's people like you who inspire me to try this sort of thing, and then I make a huge mess and remember why I shouldn't try these ideas. 

I have a ruger I was going to sell that would great with this style stock...

Let me know when you're taking orders  :Psmiley:

----------


## Timmay

Great contribution to the forum. Well done! 
Have another go at it mate it will come out nicer again I bet.

----------


## Tuidog

How is this performing? Would love to see some pictures of the action area.

----------


## rupert

I'm also interested in pictures of the action area.

----------


## FRST

Performing real well with how it's shooting, grouping awesome with Winchester 130gr Powerpoints for sighting in, and I've just settled on 130gr VLD's with max load 4813sc:

----------


## jakewire

Great stuff mate , really keen job.

----------


## FRST

Gone for a hunt the other day, didn't catch up with anything but saw some fresh sign. Climbed up a really snotty Manuka face too and the rifle was awesome as a walking stick. Generally push the rifle through the thick stuff butt first, then straighten it up and lean on it as you pull yourself uphill, sounds rudimentary but so good to use compared to grasping a barrel...

----------


## FRST

The rifle won't be coming out of the stock for at least a couple of weeks now as I'm off to the South Island. But here are a couple of external action area pics til then-
Attachment 77195
Attachment 77196
Attachment 77197

----------


## viper

Mate awesome effort, well done.

----------


## Tuidog

I've just bought some foam board....lookout

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

thats awesome, love the full stock style

----------

